# Question about NREMT



## Ediron (Jan 6, 2010)

i just checked and this is what it showed

Examination Scored
Congratulations on successfully earning your national EMS certification.
Certification documents will be mailed to the address provided in your account profile by first class US Postal service within three business days




does that mean I passed???


----------



## silver (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes I do believe so.
Congrats.


----------



## writchey (Jan 7, 2010)

You passed..congradulations


----------



## Porkchop (Jan 7, 2010)

Congratulations, you passed!  

If you go to your profile on nremt.org and click "My certifications", you'll see that you are certified.  It also tells you how long until your certification exprires, and other useful information.


----------



## b2dragun (Jan 7, 2010)

So when you asked me this yesterday and I told you that it meant you passed you just didn't believe me?  Or was it too much to think that "Congrats on earning you national EMS cert" was self explanatory.  If you worry as much as I have seen you worry about this stuff then you are going to burn out just trying to decide whether to use an opa or npa.  Dude, you gotta relax.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 7, 2010)

It clearly says you earned your certification.  Where's the confusion?


Typically, if something says "Congrats" it's a good thing.  If it says "Sorry" it's a bad thing.


----------

